# 16’ cat frame, fishing, dry box and oars



## joea (Apr 9, 2021)

location??


----------



## rowingo (Mar 20, 2018)

What are dimensions of dry box? manufacturer?


----------



## BackcountryBec (Jun 26, 2021)

beargonefishing said:


> Downriver 16’ cat frame- set up for fishing with sawyer counter balanced oars, dry box. There is a seat for
> The rear and a stripping basket for the front. I have the bars so the floors can be removed for big water. Tubes and straps and your floating...
> 
> $1450
> ...


Hi! I’m off Quincy not far from you. Would love to look at this! Have 16’ Jag tubes and would love to buy a used frame!! Eager to finish my set up so let me know! 303-842-4573


----------



## LastMohican927 (Aug 14, 2018)

Do you still have this?


----------

